# Je galère vraiment. Quelle galère!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Quelle galère!* = Che galera! Che inferno!

Mais, *Je galère vraiment. Quelle galère!* = sto soffrendo. Che galera! ???


----------



## Corsicum

Je crois aussi :
_Quanto strazio*, *__Che strazio ?_
_I miei strazi_ _(Oriana Fallaci )=_ _mes souffrances mes galères ?_
Dans des commentaires de Dante j’ai vu assez souvent l’utilisation de_ :strazi : _*straziare*


----------



## Necsus

Je pense que le verb _galérer_ signifie _sgobbare_, _farsi il mazzo_, ou _rompersi_, _annoiarsi_...


----------



## Corsicum

Oui dans ce contexte _:, Je n’ai pas envie d’aller à mon travail, quelle galère ! …mais je supporte_. , c’est vrai, mais je crois que _“galèrer”_ n’existe pas dans les dictionnaires. On peut donc lui accorder plusieurs significations suivant le contexte l’expression peut exprimer des souffrances plus ou moins fortes, ou de simples ennuis.
Une vie de galère est aussi une vie de souffrances. Je _galère_, je comprend : je suis à la peine, je souffre. Quelle _galère_ , c’est le bagne !
Il a mené une vie de galérien, une vie de douleurs et de peines.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/galere
_Au fig.__ ...un supplice...__La vie est une galère _(Lamart., _Corresp.,_ 1835, p. 96).

Dans le langage courrant on peut aussi l’utiliser à tous propos : _Il pleut encore, M..... quelle galère !_ (En ce qui me concerne je ne le dis jamais pour quelques gouttes de pluie)


----------



## Necsus

Sûrement tu as tout à fait raison, de toute façon, dans le Garzanti je l'ai trouvé:

*galérer* - _v. intr._ (_fam._) 
*1* sgobbare, lavorare come un negro: _j'ai galéré pendant trois ans pour passer le bac_, ho sgobbato per tre anni per passare la maturità 
*2* (_molto fam._) rompersi; (_estens._) svaccarsi: _les jeunes galèrent dans les quartiers-dortoirs_, i giovani si rompono nei quartieri dormitorio.


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Garzanti


Merci beaucoup,
J’ai essayé de consulter, je n’y suis pas arrivé il faut un abonnement ou s’inscrire ?
Quels sont les autres liens intéressants ?
_Remarque : “*sgobbare*” : celui la je l’ai souvent entendu et utilisé de façon intenssive en corse, et donc, actuellement on peut dire que je *galère* pour apprendre l’italien !_

Vu aussi :
http://www.wordreference.com/fren/galérer


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

"galérer" vient de l' argot. Par example, si tu dis, "Je galère au taff." Cela veut dire que tu t' ennuies au boulot (au travail).


----------



## Corsicum

Mais alors, ...les langues, quelle galère !
Dans ce cas comment fait-on pour exprimer les sens original de _galère _de_ souffrance_, peut-on dire dans ce cas que le mot est « usé », vidé de son sens ? Comment ce fait-il que tu as mentionné l’enfer ?

Vu aussi ? : 
http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/galerer/
Galérer : _être dans une situation pénible et précaire_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum,

*galérer*, c'est quand on est dans une situation pénible et précaire. 

Puisque tu t' interesses à l'etymologie des mots, j'ai trouvé ceci:

Etymologie : Prov. gallera ; esp. et ital. galera. Galère paraît être une dérivation du radical qui a donné galée.

 Galée, connais-tu ce mot-là?

Pourquoi _l'inferno_ ?

J'ai pensé aux pauvres esclaves qui se trouvaient sur les vaisseaux de guerre des Romains. C'etait l'enfer pour ces pauvres esclaves.


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> Galée, connais-tu ce mot-là?.


Je le découvre grâce à toi :
_Galée_ : De l’ancien Fr. du _latin galea_ selon le dictionnaire : cf :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/galee
 
Confirmation de tes informations intéressantes 
Pour  _galère_ : Un dictionnaire analogique édition 1973 : 
Galère : 1402 : du catalan _galera_, alter. De l’anc. Ital. _Galea_, du grec byzantin, _galaia, galea_ auquel était emprunté l’anc. Fr. _galée ou galie_. V. Galion galiote     
Galère : cf l’étymologie est plus complète : issu de _galea (galée*) _par adaptation du suff.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/galére
Aussi : _galea galera_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=galera&find=Cerca
Latin : _galea_
http://www.prima-elementa.fr/Dico-g.htm
 
En te remerciant.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

altro suggerimento :

galérer : andare in sbattimento
quelle galère : che sbattimento


----------



## itka

_"galérer_" non ha il senso di annoiarsi bensi' di lavorare duramente, come si faceva sulle gallere.


----------

